
Show HN: An Android Launcher to Help Tone Down Phone Use - aswinmohanme
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.aswinmohan.nophone
======
Biqh1
I've been thinking about this concept recently as well and I'm really happy to
see it out there. I was inspired by the Light Phone II [1], but didn't want to
buy a second phone, that seems to go against the ethos of minimalism a bit.

I currently use Essential Launcher [2] for those times when I need to focus
(or save battery life).

At the moment the way I'm using 'No Phone' is to access sms/whatsapp through
the Calls app, which has a contacts list. That leaves me with two slots, one I
use for an email app and the other for a web browser. Camera can be accessed
from my lock screen. Although I appreciate the simplicity of the task list, I
would prefer to use my Google Keep notes for this, then it fulfils the role of
task manager and a basic notepad.

[1]:
[https://www.thelightphone.com/#lpii](https://www.thelightphone.com/#lpii)

[2]:
[https://f-droid.org/en/packages/de.clemensbartz.android.laun...](https://f-droid.org/en/packages/de.clemensbartz.android.launcher/)

------
jaxn
I agree with some of the reviews that mention the need for calculator and
camera. I would say that phone and SMS should be easily accessed as well.

Then, the 2 app limit would work. (I'd choose our app and our support app)

